# Google Sketch Up



## speedsquare1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Morning...new to forum app. 

Wondering if anyone is using Sketch up. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

All the time :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, but not very good with it.

Tom


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

greg24k said:


> All the time :thumbsup:


x2!


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

yepper


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Yepperee.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

On nearly every remodel. I can easily manipulate the design and send an update to the customer in a pdf. 

Once they are ready to move forward I can pull all my measurement of with the dimensions tool and send to all my subs for a quote. 

Love it!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

One day later and I am still using it.

Thanks for asking.

Andy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I was using it on my tablet but just updated it to the Trimble version and it no longer works. Proper pissed off.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Well I was using it on my tablet but just updated it to the Trimble version and it no longer works. Proper pissed off.


Which tablet /OS?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Are you guys using Make or Pro and
what are your thoughts? Worth the upgrade from the free version to pro?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Are you guys using Make or Pro and
> what are your thoughts? Worth the upgrade from the free version to pro?


Free version here.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I use Pro version, the difference is not so bid between the two... The pro version comes with Layout whis is a powerful feature. Also with pro you can export in several formats and it has a Style Builder which you can use to make cool drawing styles and a few other extras.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

greg24k said:


> I use Pro version, the difference is not so bid between the two... The pro version comes with Layout whis is a powerful feature. Also with pro you can export in several formats and it has a Style Builder which you can use to make cool drawing styles and a few other extras.


What formats?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pro paid for itself the second time i pulled a permit using Layout.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Surface pro. Figured it out. They don't support the new graphics drivers on the device so I rolled them back and it loads fine now.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What formats?


*SketchUp*

You can export 3D models to other programs in several 2D and 3D formats:
•Export 2D images of your models.
•JPEG image (.jpg)
•Portable Network Graphics (.png)
•Tagged Image File (.tif)
•Windows Bitmap (.bmp).

•Export your files to COLLADA (.dae) format for use in a variety of different 3D programs.
•Place models in Google Earth. You can place SketchUp models in Google Earth by using the "Place Model" command. 
•Export a Google Earth file directly in KMZ format. 
•Share SketchUp models to the 3D Warehouse. 

*SketchUp Pro*

In addition to everything you can do with SketchUp, using SketchUp Pro you can:
•Export in additional 2D formats:
•Portable Document Format (.pdf)
•Encapsulated PostScript Format (.eps)
•Epix (.epx)
•AutoCAD (.dwg, .dxf)

•Export 3D models in additional formats:
•3DS (.3ds)
•AutoCAD DWG (.dwg)
•AutoCAD DXF (.dxf)
•FBX (.fbx).
•OBJ (.obj)
•XSI (.xsi)
•VRML (.vrml)


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

So where do you get started with learning sketch up? I know they have some tutorial videos but are there any other good resources you guys have found or just lots of playing with it?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

greg24k said:


> *SketchUp*
> 
> You can export 3D models to other programs in several 2D and 3D formats:
> •Export 2D images of your models.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So where do you get started with learning sketch up? I know they have some tutorial videos but are there any other good resources you guys have found or just lots of playing with it?


Yep the tutorials. Start with the basic ones and work your way through them. Play around after each one and go back over what you just learned .


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the pro version, there are tons of plug-ins also some free some not. I use a 3dconnexion mouse which speeds things up for me. The amount of different plug ins is mind boggling. 

There are tons and tons of videos
I watched Harwood podcast network videos to get the basics, and have been watching some from The Sketchup Show

I also use the cabinetsense plug in for cabinets


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Love sketchup, still using the free version but will probably upgrade sometime to the pro; tons of free tutorials, lots of user groups, the 3d warehouse, etd.

Use it a lot for modeling framing and different layouts.........


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So where do you get started with learning sketch up? I know they have some tutorial videos but are there any other good resources you guys have found or just lots of playing with it?


Start with a basic tutorials, they will take you from each tool usage to basic modeling. When you get more comfortable with the tools and what they do, start learning how to use Groups, Components, Layers, Create scenes,etc... 
Then you can start with tutorials where you follow someone doing step by step modeling of different objects, this is were you get to learn advanced tips and tricks... The more you play with it, the better you get at it... before you know you will start making Dynamic components,etc and making them allot of fun.
There is also many free plugin's available for download which make your life easy when you modeling, they have everything from using bolt attachments, making windows and doors, building roofs and framing structures, like the example bellow I just slapped together, which took less then a minute to make.

Good luck


----------



## lambcraft (Apr 28, 2010)

http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/


----------



## Pitto (Nov 17, 2013)

some good video's here

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC50lv4EYY1N1_-B495meX8w

Nick Sonder has some amazing works done in sketchup

also check out Sketchucation forum for links, posts and plugins to get the most out of sketchup.


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

absolute love it, use free version. just upgraded computer this weekend and now its smooth as hell. Before always used it for bidding and approval of designs. great tool when customers have no vision and need to actually "see" something. looked at the pro version, just cant swing the $650 price tag yet....


----------



## JiffyPark (Jan 2, 2014)

I used it often in my old fab business but I'm still trying to use it more in building. How much time do you guys feel you put into an average sketch for a project?


----------



## lshomesolutions (Jul 19, 2008)

Rio said:


> Love sketchup, still using the free version but will probably upgrade sometime to the pro; tons of free tutorials, lots of user groups, the 3d warehouse, etd. Use it a lot for modeling framing and different layouts.........


I was thinking of getting into chief architect. For the 2d layouts as well as for a materials list. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

lshomesolutions said:


> I was thinking of getting into chief architect. For the 2d layouts as well as for a materials list.
> 
> Any thoughts?


CA is a great program to do designs and 3d views and elevations... I use both, and I like to do modeling with Sketchup, so I would bring in the floor plan into Sketchup and from there create a model in a snap.
The Sketchup layout tool is also very powerful to do detailed drawings, cross elevations, modeling, etc. especially the 2013 pro version, they have made the layout a very powerful tool for designers.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

JiffyPark said:


> I used it often in my old fab business but I'm still trying to use it more in building. How much time do you guys feel you put into an average sketch for a project?


I can do a representational mock up of a small project in an hour but I four hours on a deck or bathroom with exact details, such as tile layout. I can use the Layouts of the models for pulling permits so it's not really much more time. I also charge for detailed models.

I recently spent a full day doing a model of a basement project with a video walkthrough. The customers wanted to be sure of what they were getting.


----------



## njremodeler (Dec 22, 2013)

*sketchup*

How do you download the software. where do you find it. drom the internet or ? Just do not want to uploading some virus or something


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

njremodeler said:


> How do you download the software. where do you find it. drom the internet or ? Just do not want to uploading some virus or something


Google 'sketchup download'


----------

